# Brake pad options



## beertestr (Oct 25, 2004)

I posted this to the Ls1tech forum, but did not get much reponse. It sounds like there might be a few more people on this forum that like to turn, so I figured this might be helpful. 
I posted this a few weeks ago. 

*************
I found out that only Hawk has brake pads for the GTO, and they are not in stock anywhere yet. 

BUT.... 

I just dropped in a set of C5 pads no problem. I bought a set of Performance Friction Carbon Metallics for some open tracking, and they fit perfectly. 

The C5 pads have more contact area than the stock pads too. I only have them burnished in a bit, but more feedback will follow.
***********

Since then, I started looking for more race oriented pads. I did not feel like paying a good sum of money for race compounf pads only to find that they did not fit as well as I thought, but I plan on doing that in the near future. 

I also found out that PF pads also tend to transmit a lot of heat into the caliper, which explains the boiled fluid somewhat...

Oh well, I have several months before the weather is good for open tracking again..


----------



## IwantmyGoat (Oct 26, 2004)

If stock C5 pads fit and work, have you tried running stock Z pads? They have alot more bite to them. Granted, you will get ALOT of nasty black dust all over your rims, (trust me), but you can't beat the stopping power they have.


----------

